# Grab bar help



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

https://www.marinefiberglassdirect.com/collections/hand-rails-grab-bars?page=2

For a budget bait skiff where weight isn’t a concern, here’s a galvanized steel option for $45.

http://www.mercoboatdocks.com/index...kh8_UdfD-42_32UO49HMielP5Hga_MKhoCUVgQAvD_BwE


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

ShugC said:


> Need a little help with who can build a grab bar with just the two uprights to bolt to the floor. I am building a j16 skiff as a bait boat for my tackle shop and it is the one piece I am having trouble finding with a reasonable price. thanks


https://fishmaster.com/deck-mounted-grab-bar.html

Here is an inexpensive option. I have one, no complaints. I thru bolted mine (you can ask for that hardware instead of the regular screw hardware when you order). On CS boats, be sure to follow epoxy potting instructions for adding fasteners to the floors!


----------



## ShugC (Apr 23, 2016)

yobata said:


> https://fishmaster.com/deck-mounted-grab-bar.html
> 
> Here is an inexpensive option. I have one, no complaints. I thru bolted mine (you can ask for that hardware instead of the regular screw hardware when you order). On CS boats, be sure to follow epoxy potting instructions for adding fasteners to the floors!



I have seen all the CS problems and have decided to use composite blocks epoxied to the floor to give me a solid screw retaining surface without punching holes thru the actual floor. This should eliminate any chance of water intrusion. thanks for the help.


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

ShugC said:


> I have seen all the CS problems and have decided to use composite blocks epoxied to the floor to give me a solid screw retaining surface without punching holes thru the actual floor. This should eliminate any chance of water intrusion. thanks for the help.




composites will not hold fasteners - using a block of composite material,laminated to the deck isn't a good idea - the fasteners will fail

"build" ?? think you mean "RIG"


----------



## ShugC (Apr 23, 2016)

predacious said:


> composites will not hold fasteners - using a block of composite material,laminated to the deck isn't a good idea - the fasteners will fail
> 
> "build" ?? think you mean "RIG"


guess no answer to the original question? 

"Composites - made up of distinct parts or elements" plastics, foam core, or plywood encased in GRP is a composite. 

I did not mean rig, I meant build, def. -"to form by ordering and uniting materials by gradual means into a composite whole" , as I am using a J16 kit boat hull and building various components.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Hey shug c where is your tackle shop at in Lee county would like to come by one day and check it out.


----------



## ShugC (Apr 23, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Hey shug c where is your tackle shop at in Lee county would like to come by one day and check it out.


Turn west on Bonita Beach rd off us41, at first light turn left into Beach Road Plaza we are between Bonita Floor covering and 239Flies. If you get lost Call 239-500-BAIT (2248)


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

ShugC said:


> Turn west on Bonita Beach rd off us41, at first light turn left into Beach Road Plaza we are between Bonita Floor covering and 239Flies. If you get lost Call 239-500-BAIT (2248)


10 4 next time I am down south I'll swing in.


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

predacious said:


> composites will not hold fasteners - using a block of composite material,laminated to the deck isn't a good idea - the fasteners will fail
> 
> "build" ?? think you mean "RIG"


I epoxied a 2x6 Lumberock composite board (a sample I got from a vendor) to the deck of my previous 14' skiff, screwed a Fishmaster grab bar to it, and it worked great until I sold the boat.


----------

